# MyEclipse -> MyFaces Component hinzufügen...



## Romsl (9. September 2005)

Hi,

wenn ich in Eclipse nun eine JSP Seite öffne besteht die Möglichkeit diese ja mit MyEclipse und dem Designer zu editieren. Dieser Designer hat nun eine Palette an Komponenten. Kann ich diese Palette irgendwie mit eigenen Komponenten erweitern?

Danke

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## Romsl (9. September 2005)

Für alle die sich auch dafür interessieren hab ich was gefunden.

http://www.myeclipseide.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=42611#42611


----------



## Thomas Darimont (9. September 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.myeclipseide.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=8701


> Currently the Visual JSF designer does not support adding your own components to the palette. We are investigating ways the developers's can extend the functionality of the designer for the future. However, nothing in that regards will be done in 4.0GA timeframe.


 
 Gruß Tom


----------

